# food question



## MamaJ. (Jan 3, 2015)

Looking into getting my son a standard poodle for service dog and was wondering what brands of food are recommended.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Avoid supermarket or discount store brands. I'd recommend Acana, Fromm, Victor, Now, or Taste of the Wild. I personally feed my dogs (not just poodles) grain-free kibble with good results. Every dog is different, so what works for one dog may not work for your dog. You may have to do some trial and error to find the "right" food. I'd stay with the kibble your dog comes with until he settles in and feels comfortable in your home, then gradually switch (at least 10 days; longer if he has a sensitive tummy) to a different kibble, if you don't like the one he came with.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

There really is an overwhelming number of foods to choose from. Many of them are very good. It really will depend on what is convenient for you to buy locally and what works well for your particular pet. My spoo came to me eating a food that I could only get by ordering online, and that is a PIA. He absolutely loves that food (Fromm Adult Classic) but we've since discovered that it gives him diarrhea. 

Wrex is currently eating Taste of the Wild Puppy (high plains formula) that has no chicken or grains whatsoever and is doing really great. I can get it in large bags at my local pet shop, so when you forget to buy ahead, it's not terribly inconvenient to run out and resupply, or to pick it up when they have a sale.


----------



## misha (Nov 25, 2014)

It was so hard for me to find good dry food but I've finally settled on Performatrin Ultra - as a base for the homemade dog food I add to it. Dogfoodadvisor.com is a great site for finding the best dog food, wet or dry. Also before you buy ask about the return policy, nearly every store I've gone to said they will allow a full refund as long as there is more than half of the food left, this is something I had to do a lot since my dog had a lot of issues with different brands we tried.


----------



## MamaJ. (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you everyone. I know a local store sells taste of the wild with buy 6 bags get 7th free. I'm we will go with at least gluten free with any food if not completely grain free. My family has a gluten allergy and the cat gets gluten free food too so we don't have to worry about getting sick from contact with pet food.


----------

